# 2008 Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique $1800 Regina



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Another Prairie deal


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just in case anyone is curious, I have one of these - it is absolutely my favorite playing guitar. If I didn't have one, I'd be trying to figure out how to buy this one. Under 8 lbs, 60's slim neck profile, comes with original pickups (should be uncovered 57 Classics). I think $1800 is close to stealing this guitar, you'll never find another one priced this low. Anyone thinking about getting into a Les Paul, I don't think there's be any risk at $1800 of not at least getting your money out of it if it turned out not to be for you.

I hope someone here picks it up - I doubt you'd be disappointed. Here's the Kijiji link I forgot to put in above.

2008 Limited Run Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique | Guitars | Regina | Kijiji


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

This is the right price for one of these. I got mine for $1800 a couple months ago. I wouldn’t pay a dollar more for one. They have a different tone, it’s a nice tone and great for lower gain playing but not the same as a regular Standard or Classic.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

That binding (or whatever it is) around the headstock is tough to get used to.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> That binding (or whatever it is) around the headstock is tough to get used to.


Not sure why. Customs have headstock binding. It's just another feature.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

love mine.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m in Regina as well. I know the seller. Great guy and great guitar. I’d also be open to brokering a deal and shipping if a member on here wanted it.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Just in case anyone is curious, I have one of these - it is absolutely my favorite playing guitar. If I didn't have one, I'd be trying to figure out how to buy this one. Under 8 lbs, 60's slim neck profile, comes with original pickups (should be uncovered 57 Classics). I think $1800 is close to stealing this guitar, you'll never find another one priced this low. Anyone thinking about getting into a Les Paul, I don't think there's be any risk at $1800 of not at least getting your money out of it if it turned out not to be for you.
> 
> I hope someone here picks it up - I doubt you'd be disappointed. Here's the Kijiji link I forgot to put in above.
> 
> 2008 Limited Run Gibson Les Paul Classic Antique | Guitars | Regina | Kijiji


I want to try it.
Contacted seller…….


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

That's a friend of mine selling it. I can confirm that Matt is a great dude and he takes really great care of his stuff.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I'm surprised this is still available. This is a great deal.


----------

